# Greys In Utah?



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

PM me


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/search ... m=uroccine


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess I should have been more clear. I know that there are greys in Utah, but I would like to know where people have seen them. Don't want secret hunting spots, but if you don't hunt them, but have seen them, then please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That link has a map to their known territory if that helps

http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/search/Map.asp?Id=580


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Guess I should have looked first. Thanks for the link!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've seen some in the riverbottoms around St George. I've also seen Kit Foxes out by Deep Creek.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Longbow- Thank you! That helps a ton. So river bottoms....I am trying to learn greys.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JustinRobins said:


> So river bottoms....I am trying to learn greys.


That is the magic question Justin! I had no idea of what you were asking for. It appeared that you just wanted to know geographic locations, not specific terrain. Now that you say that, I also have seen them in river bottoms. Especially along washes that have Russian Olives and Tamerak (spelling?) Trees.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverbottoms, ravines, rim rock country in southern/central Utah would be your best bet for Greys in Utah. Called one in Turkey hunting on the Boulders a couple years ago. Brazen little fellas.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

lol sorry I get on here while I am working so I tend to half a** my questions and stories! I apprecieate all the info and will put it to good use! I have the reds down...now it's the greys turn/


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

You definitely have the reds down...no doubt about that.


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Justin,
If you are really wanting to learn all you can about Grays.. There is a guy in Nevada that traps them, and has had unreal success. This guy has put out a book or CD on the subject, and may be the best time you could spend learning about the Gray.. If you're interested just let me know and I'll try and get you hooked up with him..

KattKrapp


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

KattTraxx said:


> Justin,
> If you are really wanting to learn all you can about Grays.. There is a guy in Nevada that traps them, and has had unreal success. This guy has put out a book or CD on the subject, and may be the best time you could spend learning about the Gray.. If you're interested just let me know and I'll try and get you hooked up with him..
> 
> KattKrapp


Who is this "guy" and what is this "book or CD" you speak of?

I personally would want to know who this is before we try to "hook up" o-||


----------

